# Ambrosia



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Goldens vary in their drive to retrieve. It can range anywhere from obsessed to not retrieving at all. Both mine are only good for a few retrieves before they tire of the game.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

All the best to you and your new adoption. 

My female Golden does not retrieve so if you try to teach your Rosie and she does not do it, it may be just that she is not interested in doing so. Even if she does not want to do this I am sure she will be a great addition to your family.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Being overweight can really sap the energy and desire to play right out of a dog...so you are right to tackle that first...

You dont say how long you have had her...but sounds like not long....
For some dogs it takes a while for them to settle in and relax...

Does she have any health issues other then obesity...old elbow, hip, back, neck injuries?
What is the condition of her teeth?

Is she crazy about anything at this time? Tennis balls, old socks, empty plastic milk cartons or soda bottles ...a particualr toy?
if so....keep that toy special and have it be the toy that connects her to you...play tease and toss for very short distances (an arms reach away is far enough)....avoid the temptation to toss the toy so many times that she loses her energy to play with you...leave her wanting to play with you and it more....
Store the toy away where she cant play with it on her own - if she can play with it on her own...what does she need you for? LOL
Be sure to have short play sessions with her often....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome...so glad you found us! :wavey:

My Jester isn't much of a retriever either. He's only good at it if treats are involved otherwise he just wants to be chased!

There are a lot of threads on here about helping your dog to lose a few pounds. I am currently cutting back on the amount of food I give Jester and supplementing with green beans to help get a few pounds off of him. Exercise, of course, helps now that the weather is warming up!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome! I'm glad that Rosie found you! I'm sure someone will be along with good advice about the retrieving concern. However, I think that some of them are named Golden RETRIEVERS because they get their humans to retrieve things for them. I know that our dogs will be chewing on a bone on the couch and if it falls on the fall, I get the look like "are you going to get that for me?" I've been trained to be a pretty good retriever. Please post some pictures of your blessing when you have a chance.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome,
Since you have only had her for a short time, she is probably just getting settled into her new home and may be a great retriever once she is more secure. Also the weight will do alot to make them not want to do anything. If you start slow with using treat motivation that may help her. I would also have a vet have a bloodwork up done to see if some of her weight may be thyroid issues. That is one things goldens are predisposed with. Make sure you do a full panel test that includes the T4. 
You are very blessed to both have each other. She sounds like a dream and hope you will share pictures of her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome! I sure wish a wonderful GR was left on my doorstep. Wishing you many happy years together. It Tucker sometime to learn to play fetch. He really didn't know how. Once he saw Shadow go get the ball, he became a much better player of fetch than Shadow.


----------



## outdoorlover127 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, thanks for all the replies.
I have only had her since Fri. 3 /38, so I know she is still getting used to us.
She has a Dr appointment tommorrow, to get her Rabies shot and a good overall check up.
She was getting into a little play for just a bit, but quit after a couple of fast sprints, I'm fat also, so I kinda know how she feels.
She did have a big pooh accident in the house today while I was at work, but she is so good otherwise, I think I can live with a few accidents, just have to take her out before i leave for work and "make sure" she goes before I leave.
I kinda trusted her to much this first day.
Thanks for your replies, I will try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Kimm said:


> ! I sure wish a wonderful GR was left on my doorstep. .


seems like there's a few here with "golden deceivers" - - OBi has no desire to retrieve - maybe lack of play in puphood?


----------



## outdoorlover127 (Mar 17, 2008)

*One more of Rosie*











Sorry didn't mean to post this one.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's a sweetie! She certainly looks at home with you


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't give up, it's early in the game ... Jake would fetch a stick, ball, frisbie, whatever ONCE. After that if you threw it you could go get it yourself, as far as he was concerned. Farley, our 6 yo adoptee, won't even do that. He's perfectly housebroken, great on a leash, well-trained and affectionate, but he has absolutely NO interest in play. Never did it, as far as I can tell, and he makes it clear he's not going to start now. Oakly's Dad is right -- it varies.


----------

